# Size



## Burtonrubin (Dec 15, 2011)

Picasso is 9 months and 19 pounds. Whew. Any other very large Havanese out their. Will he get much larger???
Thanks, Burt


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome Burt and Picasso! We have another Picasso here as well 

Wow that's a big hav! We have a couple larger havs here I believe but Ceylon is not one of them. Hopefully the people with the larger havs will chime in, I just wanted to say hi, and to ask where's a picture of your Picasso?!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

My Jack is 17 pounds. He is 1.5 years old. I have him on the leaner side. I think Karen's Kodi is just as big.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Picasso does sound rather 'substantial'!  Finn is larger than many here on the forum, weighing nearly 13 lbs. at 9 months. He is an armful!  It seems they grow at varying rates. I have no idea what to expect with my boy either. I am thinking he may be close to finished growing in height, but I am expecting him to fill out a bit more. He is taller than Augie who is around 10.5 inches at the shoulder, but weighs nearly the same. He wiggles so much I haven't gotten a good measurement on him, but is definitely quite a bit larger. Hopefully, someone who is more knowledgeable about these matters will weigh in.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Tucker weights between 17.5 and 18 lbs. He's usually at 18 lbs. during the winter months when he's not outside running around as much. He'll be 3 yrs. old in April. His breeder told us he would be on the bigger side.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I always knew Brady would be big too. He is between 20 and 21 pounds. He is not fat, just a large hav! It depends on the dogs as to how much bigger he will get. Brady did most of his growing before 9 months. He only put on a few more pounds after that. I love my bigger hav. He is more substantial and sturdy to play rough with. I love my 2 smaller ones too!


----------



## Burtonrubin (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks. I thought I got a "Great Dane". Nice to hear that he has cousins that are tough! Trying to get a rain/coat. Larger than small, smaller than medium!!


----------



## Burtonrubin (Dec 15, 2011)

I uploaded 3 photo's. I guess I must become a full member??? Had him climb a mountain with me yesterday. Wonderful companion.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

My Riley is a big boy too. He is three years old and weighs about 18 lbs. In his litter pictures, he looked at least 30% bigger than his litter mates. 

My girl Hav weighs about 10 pounds. Even though she is so much smaller than Riley, she usually gets the best of him when they wrestle because she has much better moves.ound:


----------



## Burtonrubin (Dec 15, 2011)

He's elastic. Sometimes I think he is a pogo stick. And energy energy. Somewhat independent... thanks.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter (black & white) is a good 16 pounds, my other little boy is is good solid 12 pounds.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> My Jack is 17 pounds. He is 1.5 years old. I have him on the leaner side. I think Karen's Kodi is just as big.


Yeah, Kodi waivers between 16 and 16 1/2 lbs, also lean.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Brady's mom said:


> I always knew Brady would be big too. He is between 20 and 21 pounds. He is not fat, just a large hav! It depends on the dogs as to how much bigger he will get. Brady did most of his growing before 9 months. He only put on a few more pounds after that. I love my bigger hav. He is more substantial and sturdy to play rough with. I love my 2 smaller ones too!


Kodi grew early and then stopped too. He was the same height (11 1/4") and weight at 10 months as he is now at 2 1/2. He just looks bigger because he's a lot hairier!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Don't have a huge Hav yet! But I wanted to say welcome to the forum. Did your pictures not come up that you uploaded? If you're posting then you're a full member. If the picture is too large then it won't take it. I have to resize mine to about a medium on my Windows 7 picture program. Then it will take them. I want to see your big boy!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I saw your pics in your album. Picasso is a cutie! 

If you want to put pics into your posts on different threads, just choose the "Go Advanced" button, not the "Post Quick Reply" button. A different posting format pops up and you can attach your pic.


----------



## Burtonrubin (Dec 15, 2011)

Sometime I think I'm a postcard and he's a stamp! Thanks for the posting advise.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing pictures. I order coats and sweaters from Royalfifi.com. She customizes to the size of the dogs, so they always fit the pups.


----------



## Burtonrubin (Dec 15, 2011)

*Coats*

Thanks. Just ordered a small "Aussie". I got medium and had to return for small. Well made and well priced.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, Burt:

Is Picasso a chocolate? He is very cute!

Here is a link to your album so others can see without having to leave the thread:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/album.php?albumid=514


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My boys are both on the larger size at 15.5 and 16.5 lbs. They are solid muscle. I can feel their ribs so they are not fat


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Brady's mom said:


> Looking forward to seeing pictures. I order coats and sweaters from Royalfifi.com. She customizes to the size of the dogs, so they always fit the pups.


I'd love to see what she has, but I can't get the website to work!


----------



## Burtonrubin (Dec 15, 2011)

He started out black! Now grey legs and brindle, i think? Strong dog!


----------



## scraps (Dec 8, 2009)

Our 2 year old is 19.2 lbs. He is not fat just large.


----------



## scraps (Dec 8, 2009)

Our 2 year old is 19.2. He's not fat just large!


----------



## Burtonrubin (Dec 15, 2011)

*Picasso*

He weights 19 pounds and was 9 months a few days ago. Not a bit of fat. Especially noticeable when he jumped on my chest this morning...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Burtonrubin said:


> Picasso is 9 months and 19 pounds. Whew. Any other very large Havanese out their. Will he get much larger???
> Thanks, Burt


 Hi Burt. According to most women , if we can believe them ound: it shouldn't matter.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

krandall said:


> I'd love to see what she has, but I can't get the website to work!


I had the same problem, but that's because she has a new website: http://www.royalfifi.net/


----------



## Burtonrubin (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks Found it


----------



## coco (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi Burt,

My Hav is 1 yr and 21 lbs. He's a big boy. Not fat, very muscular. Thought I was getting a lap dog but wouldn't trade him for the world. Have fun with him.


----------



## Burtonrubin (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks. I feel the same. Just fun and wonderful. But he doesn't understand day lights saving time! Burt


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

This size question has me bewildered. When I was doing my research on this wonderful breed, I was led to believe that my guy would be about 7lbs full grown. I wouldn't trade Kirby for the world, but I must admit that I do really wish he would have turned out to be a 7lb Havie. He's about 14lbs now and I just wish he was a bit easier to pick up now and then!

I also wonder why on all the dog competitions on TV the Havanese is considered a "toy" dog. I haven't seen many tiny Havs....Are they out there? If a person was hoping to find a small one, what would they look for or ask a breeder for? If we were to find Kirby a "little" sibling one day...we'd love a LITTLE sibling.

Thanks for this post and I hope I'm not asking too many question here....eep:


----------



## Burtonrubin (Dec 15, 2011)

Hui:
The standard is for between 7-14 pounds. Picasso would never make it as a show dog. If you want a smaller dog, you must get one that is bread from 2 small dogs. The chances are best that way. But sometimes large dogs come from smaller parents. They are all wonderful, large or small!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Burtonrubin said:


> Hui:
> The standard is for between 7-14 pounds. Picasso would never make it as a show dog. If you want a smaller dog, you must get one that is bread from 2 small dogs. The chances are best that way. But sometimes large dogs come from smaller parents. They are all wonderful, large or small!


Actually, the standard no longer includes any mention of weight, just height. But 7 lbs would be on the way small side for the breed. few that made the height requirement would weigh that little.

You are right that the size of the parents does not ALWAYS tell you the size of the puppy. (though it can be a help) Kodi's parents were both right in the middle of the size range, and he is at the very tip top of the range.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

My Yogi is on the larger side he is 12.5 and 17.5, this height is unoffical as it was taken at a show and go, I personally think he is about 13.5 but he is all big hair, when wet he looks so much smaller. Misty his small just under 10 pounds but the vet says extremely small boned, when wet she looks slight.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie's breeder knew she would be small, BUT it is NOT why we chose her!! But I must admit, God was watching out for me, because I do have a very bad back and can barely bend over at times, so her being small has been a huge blessing for sure!! Her parents were average size 10-12 lbs, but she is about 8 1/2 lbs... although I think she might be nearing 9 lbs lately!! she is 18 months old.


----------

